# Cannabis Gummies for pain



## fishmounter (Feb 9, 2020)

I finally went into a very nice legal upscale cannabis dispensary to possibly get some CBD edibles that might help with my back and shoulder pain that gets bad at night while I'm trying to sleep.  After talking to the sales person about what might help me,  I ended up getting a bag of some CBD with THC (50/50) gummies.   I have used them for 3 nights now,  dissolving half a gummy in my mouth (they are similar to "Gummy Bears" candy)  about an hour before bedtime. After an hour or so my pains were pretty much gone or just barely noticeable.  The only drawback is that because of the THC, I get hungry for something when I wake up to use the bathroom.  So off to the kitchen at 3:00 am to look for a bite of something.  It does increase your appetite.  And it is rather expensive.  $20 for 10 gummies, but I cut them in half, so it's like $1.00 each.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Feb 9, 2020)

We use 500mg CBD Deep Rub on fingers and my shoulders. It helps, but doesn't last very long. Tried a 10mg CBD Shoulder Patch, but not enough mg in it to help. I also have a VA prescription for 50mg Tramadol to be taken once a day. a few days a week. The Tramadol definitely takes away the pain in my shoulder, but only last for around 6 hours. Then have to take a 800mg ibuprofen, also VA prescription.


----------



## Robert59 (Feb 9, 2020)

I would try them but I'm on blood thinner and been told by a health food store it dangerous to take with blood thinner which make the blood alot thinner. I use them for nerve damage in feet from Diabetes.


----------



## chic (Feb 14, 2020)

Wouldn't gummies rot your teeth and/or give you dental issues?


----------



## Keesha (Feb 15, 2020)

chic said:


> Wouldn't gummies rot your teeth and/or give you dental issues?


Not with 1/2 a gummy . You wouldn’t even have to chew it.


----------



## Keesha (Feb 15, 2020)

We have them at our local dispensary but they also have kits to make them myself which I’m going to do. I’m going to make mine into a healthier version though. Hopefully they will help my husband sleep better at night. I’ve made many cannabis by products but never the gummy bears so am excited to try it.


----------



## Lee (Feb 15, 2020)

Salon Pas Patches are another alternative for pain, my doc uses it herself and recommended it to me when I was recovering from shoulder injury.

Cheap at Costco, they smell nice, and they do work. There is also an instant spray but the patches last for about 8 hours.


----------



## Lakeland living (Feb 15, 2020)

What are you planning to do to make the gummies healthier Keesha?
Thinking it might be good to have on hand when out and about.


----------



## Pinky (Feb 15, 2020)

Lee said:


> Salon Pas Patches are another alternative for pain, my doc uses it herself and recommended it to me when I was recovering from shoulder injury.
> 
> Cheap at Costco, they smell nice, and they do work. There is also an instant spray but the patches last for about 8 hours.



My parents used these patches for aches and pains, from waaaay back in the 60's. They work.


----------



## Kadee (Feb 15, 2020)

I will have to check out if Costco in Adelaide has the patches for my hubs as he’s had his spine below the waist fused ,he gets allot of pain in the winter
do you know if they have another name ,can’t find them online under the name Lee mentioned  @Pinky.
When we go up ,the Gold Coast each winter we get patches from a Chinese clinic


----------



## Pinky (Feb 15, 2020)

Kadee46 said:


> I will have to check out if Costco in Adelaide has the patches for my hubs as he’s had his spine below the waist fused ,he gets allot of pain in the winter
> do you know if they have another name ,can’t find them online under the name Lee mentioned  @Pinky.
> When we go up ,the Gold Coast each winter we get patches from a Chinese clinic


Hi Kadee. It was Lee who posted about the Salonpas patches. They're a Japanese product. I don't know if your Chinese clinic would have them, but you could always ask.

Here are some user reviews:
https://www.drugs.com/comments/methyl-salicylate-topical/salonpas-pain-patch.html

You may be able to order them online.

Sorry for going OT ..


----------



## Keesha (Feb 15, 2020)

Lakeland living said:


> What are you planning to do to make the gummies healthier Keesha?
> Thinking it might be good to have on hand when out and about.


Regular gummies contain corn syrup, mineral oil and artificial colour & flavour . Cannabis tincture is used.

Since I make my own cannabis oil using coconut oil ,  I’m going to use that instead and use natural gelatin instead of commercial jello. For sweetening I will use an alternative all natural sweetener. I’m not sure which one but I found a few great recipes online. Some use juice or fruit purée. I’ve just got to get out and purchase  the moulds plus get my kitchen put back together.


----------



## Lakeland living (Feb 15, 2020)

Thank you, I think I will do some digging myself. First another batch with less oil. 
What did you do to your kitchen??


----------



## Keesha (Feb 15, 2020)

https://wakeandbake.co/cannabis-gummies
/
What’s really weird is that I found a great link using  coconut oil today so bookmarked it to use for later. When I went to retrieve the link it said I can’t view the webpage due to my firewall preventing me. Very strange.
Anyway there are some great links 

https://www.google.ca/amp/s/wakeandbake.co/cannabis-gummies/amp/


----------



## Lakeland living (Feb 15, 2020)

Many thanks Keesha....  Much appreciated


----------



## Keesha (Feb 15, 2020)

Lakeland living said:


> Thank you, I think I will do some digging myself. First another batch with less oil.
> What did you do to your kitchen??


It’s gutted. We are doing a complete renovation. Today we picked up our first bottom cabinets. The large corner one with an inside ‘turny Thing’, a set of drawers and the under the sink cupboard with a pull out drawer for garbage and compost bins for organizing  purposes similar to the new one @Ronni has.

In other words, I currently have no kitchen and haven’t since just before Christmas. We put in a subfloor and laid the porcelain tiles.

It’s been painted since this picture and tomorrow we will install the three cabinets. I guess that’s why I’ve been stalling on making these but hopefully we will get our plumbing back tomorrow.


----------



## Lakeland living (Feb 15, 2020)

Well I can see you have good reason to take your time...lol 
Getting the plumbing for the house or for the kitchen...??


----------



## Keesha (Feb 15, 2020)

Lakeland living said:


> Well I can see you have good reason to take your time...lol
> Getting the plumbing for the house or for the kitchen...??


We have plumbing in the rest of the house. My husband found a way to shut the kitchen plumbing off only. Having the entire water shut off for two whole months wouldn’t be good. Years ago we had a problem with our well and went without water for 6 months. We couldn’t get anyone out where we live during the snowy winter months. Now THAT was rough.

Getting back on topic though, I’m determined to experiment making gummy bears. If I knew how to do this when I was younger I would have thrown a gummy bear party.


----------



## Lakeland living (Feb 15, 2020)

I am in the same boat you are, have learned to take care of many things on my own when the snow is on the ground. Nice to save some money, unless it is -20 or -30.
   Have been thinking about something for when I am out and about, certain days a  little relief would be nice. I do like the coconut oil in a solid 
state at room temperature. Cooked up some eggs this morning with some...you don't use a lot of it....lol


----------



## C.Brion (Jul 13, 2021)

Hi I've been taking 2* Karas *gummy balls at night for my very very bad shoulder and arm pain for about a month now but not the slightest bit of relief 
so I tried to send back the unopened bottles but I have tried and tried having searched the internet and yet no sign of an address or phone number !
It was very easy for them to take my money but impossible to contact themHas anyone else had the same problem?????


Clive


----------



## Keesha (Jul 13, 2021)

Lakeland living said:


> I am in the same boat you are, have learned to take care of many things on my own when the snow is on the ground. Nice to save some money, unless it is -20 or -30.
> Have been thinking about something for when I am out and about, certain days a  little relief would be nice. I do like the coconut oil in a solid
> state at room temperature. Cooked up some eggs this morning with some...you don't use a lot of it....lol


By the way, we DID refinish our kitchen. Then we moved. We would have replaced the white  oven with a silver one otherwise.
Coconut oil is great at room temperature but anything above that , it melts so if you make canna oil you are best either freezing it or leaving it in the fridge.

Our friends love the gummy bears and grow their own buds. Cannabis is excellent for pain relief. 
I am really liking it here.


----------



## Lakeland living (Jul 13, 2021)

Nice work in putting the kitchen together.. 
 Did you move further from the city?


----------



## Tom 86 (Jul 13, 2021)

It's not legal here in my State.  Since I have stage 3 CKD, My kidney Dr. told me to STOP using ibuprofen, Naproxin Etc.  It kills your kidneys & also your liver. So now the only thing I can take for pain is two 650 mg Tylenol every 6 hrs.  Any more than 3,000 units will also kill your kidneys.


----------



## rgp (Jul 13, 2021)

Keesha said:


> By the way, we DID refinish our kitchen. Then we moved. We would have replaced the white  oven with a silver one otherwise.
> Coconut oil is great at room temperature but anything above that , it melts so if you make canna oil you are best either freezing it or leaving it in the fridge.
> 
> Our friends love the gummy bears and grow their own buds. Cannabis is excellent for pain relief.
> ...



 Nice, really nice kitchen ............ Nice work !


----------



## Keesha (Jul 13, 2021)

Lakeland living said:


> Nice work in putting the kitchen together..
> Did you move further from the city?


Thank you.
No sir.
We moved  out east and love it.


----------



## Keesha (Jul 13, 2021)

rgp said:


> Nice, really nice kitchen ............ Nice work !


Why thank you rgp. 
That’s very kind of you. 
Have a great day.


----------



## C.Brion (Jul 14, 2021)

Tom 86 said:


> It's not legal here in my State.  Since I have stage 3 CKD, My kidney Dr. told me to STOP using ibuprofen, Naproxin Etc.  It kills your kidneys & also your liver. So now the only thing I can take for pain is two 650 mg Tylenol every 6 hrs.  Any more than 3,000 units will also kill your kidneys.


Hi Granny B have you tried Oramorph ?  {A Morphine solution} I've been using this for about a year and I must say I do get some relief with it 
My Doctor prescribed it for my pain ,it consists of 10mg/5ml solution so you're not liable to get hooked on it !


----------



## C.Brion (Jul 14, 2021)

Keesha said:


> By the way, we DID refinish our kitchen. Then we moved. We would have replaced the white  oven with a silver one otherwise.
> Coconut oil is great at room temperature but anything above that , it melts so if you make canna oil you are best either freezing it or leaving it in the fridge.
> 
> Our friends love the gummy bears and grow their own buds. Cannabis is excellent for pain relief.
> ...


Hi Keesha I don't think were talking about the same Gummy Bears as you certainly can not grow them as they are a jelly sweet containing a small quantity of Cannabis

Clive


----------



## Keesha (Jul 14, 2021)

C.Brion said:


> Hi Keesha I don't think were talking about the same Gummy Bears as you certainly can not grow them as they are a jelly sweet containing a small quantity of Cannabis
> 
> Clive


You may have misunderstood. I was talking about making my own Cannabis gummy bears since I can legally grow my own and have done so for many years now. 
Out of the cannabis I grow I make other cannabis edibles which work for me. So YES we were talking about the same thing only the ones you buy are much more expensive, by far.


----------



## Nathan (Jul 14, 2021)

chic said:


> Wouldn't gummies rot your teeth and/or give you dental issues?


Sure, as they are typically sugar coated.  Normal dental hygiene is all that's needed.


----------



## Nathan (Jul 14, 2021)

Keesha said:


> Regular gummies contain corn syrup, mineral oil and artificial colour & flavour . Cannabis tincture is used.
> 
> Since I make my own cannabis oil using coconut oil ,  I’m going to use that instead and use natural gelatin instead of commercial jello. For sweetening I will use an alternative all natural sweetener. I’m not sure which one but I found a few great recipes online. Some use juice or fruit purée. I’ve just got to get out and purchase  the moulds plus get my kitchen put back together.



My business partner made some gummies with those ingredient substitutions.    I have a quantity of "bud" on hand that I don't want to smoke, will find a way to manufacture edibles from it.


----------



## Lakeland living (Jul 14, 2021)

Have some very good memories of being back east in the 80s. Best sea food ever...
Great pic...


----------



## Keesha (Jul 14, 2021)

Nathan said:


> My business partner made some gummies with those ingredient substitutions.    I have a quantity of "bud" on hand that I don't want to smoke, will find a way to manufacture edibles from it.


If you have a slow cooker or crock part that has a keep warm setting, you can easily make your own canna butter or canna oil. It’s the exact same method.

Most people use an ounce of bud of canna leaves from trimming the bud or a combination of both with a pound of butter or coconut oil but you can customize it to whatever strength you’d like. Before you even start the cannabis needs to be decarbed.
A process which greatly reduces the chlorophyll, making the product nicer tasting/ less harsh.

https://www.leafly.ca/news/lifestyle/3-different-ways-to-decarboxylate

Add the butter or oil to slow cooker
Add decarbed cannabis
Turn on to ‘keep warm’ only
Place lid on and heat for 6 to 8 hours.

Turn off unit and let butter or oil cool slightly
Use cheese cloth & scoop out cannabis into cheesecloth, squeezing gently to get all the oil or butter.

Once all the cannabis is out you can save it in the fridge for about a week or so if you want to use it in other edibles, otherwise just toss it.

I suggest pouring into glass or Pyrex small containers. Keep one in the fridge and put the rest in the freezer.

Important notice: When you first test drive your product, make sure you are safe at home and have nothing important to do, especially NOT driving.

Digesting cannabis can take anywhere from 15- 20 minutes ( cannabis tea ) to 2 to 3 hours depending on your body size, how much you’ve eaten, the strength of the product and / or your own personal tolerance level.

You may wish to look online at how to make canna butter in a slow cooker or crock pot. 
Cannabis is very effective in treating pain and there are many safe alternatives for self medicating.


----------



## Nathan (Jul 14, 2021)

@Keesha, thanks for the instructions, helps me gain some confidence in doing the procedure correctly.


----------



## C.Brion (Jul 15, 2021)

Keesha said:


> You may have misunderstood. I was talking about making my own Cannabis gummy bears since I can legally grow my own and have done so for many years now.
> Out of the cannabis I grow I make other cannabis edibles which work for me. So YES we were talking about the same thing only the ones you buy are much more expensive, by far.


Sorry Keesha I didn't realize you could grow the stuff legally, I don't have that possibility here in the UK  so have to rely on professionally made  gummy bears hence the rather enormous price


----------



## Giantsfan1954 (Jul 15, 2021)

Keesha said:


> By the way, we DID refinish our kitchen. Then we moved. We would have replaced the white  oven with a silver one otherwise.
> Coconut oil is great at room temperature but anything above that , it melts so if you make canna oil you are best either freezing it or leaving it in the fridge.
> 
> Our friends love the gummy bears and grow their own buds. Cannabis is excellent for pain relief.
> ...


WHOA!!!! That’s gorgeous


----------



## Keesha (Jul 15, 2021)

Nathan said:


> @Keesha, thanks for the instructions, helps me gain some confidence in doing the procedure correctly.


You’re most welcome. It’s actually really easy to do. If you have any questions just shoot me a PM.


C.Brion said:


> Sorry Keesha I didn't realize you could grow the stuff legally, I don't have that possibility here in the UK  so have to rely on professionally made  gummy bears hence the rather enormous price


Yes. I’m in Canada and it’s legal plus I have my own prescription and legally grew for others before this. I will document the steps I take when I make these and ‘will’ make them soon. I’ve put it off for too long but seeing the prices of the gummy bears has pushed me some . Plus there’s a certain satisfaction with growing your own buds, drying & curing them, and making your own canna products cause at least you know exactly what’s in them and even do your own QC.


Giantsfan1954 said:


> WHOA!!!! That’s gorgeous


Thank you very much.


----------



## C.Brion (Jul 16, 2021)

Keesha said:


> You’re most welcome. It’s actually really easy to do. If you have any questions just shoot me a PM.
> 
> Yes. I’m in Canada and it’s legal plus I have my own prescription and legally grew for others before this. I will document the steps I take when I make these and ‘will’ make them soon. I’ve put it off for too long but seeing the prices of the gummy bears has pushed me some . Plus there’s a certain satisfaction with growing your own buds, drying & curing them, and making your own canna products cause at least you know exactly what’s in them and even do your own QC.
> 
> Thank you very much.


All I can say is I'm very jealous


----------



## J-Kat (Jul 20, 2021)

Cannabis is not legal down here in the Lone Start State.  CBD (has none of the "bad" stuff in it) is legal so I can order CBD + Melatonin sleep gummies from Charlotte's Web.  Previously I had trouble going to sleep, then had trouble getting back to sleep if I woke up during the night. I used Tylenol PM for years but doctors told me to quit that stuff as it is bad for your innards plus my ortho doc prescribed Mobic which you should not use with any other OTC pain killers.  Since I started using the gummies  I think if I didn't have to get up to go to the bathroom I could sleep all the way through the night. I also use some CBD transdermal cream on my poor old knees at bedtime as well. Be surprised if Texas ever moves toward legalizing Cannabis.  The powers that be are just a little too backward to ever think that would be a good thing.


----------

